
Stories – Medium clone built with Rails - miguelmichelson
https://github.com/michelson/dante-stories
======
erokar
I've just revisited Rails after being away for 4-5 years, mostly doing
frontend development. First impressions are it's extremly productive. With
Turbolinks and Webpacker you can get a very near SPA responsiveness just using
traditioional server side rendering and sprinkels of JS. Most of it comes out
of the box, while the setup for a similar approach in e.g. Django would
require a lot of time spent on setting up things, researching best practices,
etc.

Did a simple test to evaluate: Make a simple note taking app with user auth
and sprinkle in a React component. Took me half an hour to have the basic
functionality in place. So far I haven't seen any framework with Rail's level
of productivity.

~~~
_hardwaregeek
It's actually very annoying. I want Node or Go or Kotlin or something to eat
Rails' lunch. It's good to have competition. But nobody has come close to the
developer ergonomics and the sheer development speed of Rails.

~~~
dcwca
Counterpoint: Rails is not efficient for new developers who need to get up to
speed on it. Other tools are more straightforward to onboard devs; just follow
the API docs and read the code. With Rails you need Rails experts.

~~~
burlesona
As someone who trains devs on rails I find that’s not true.

In my experience if you have a developer of any experience level go through
the full Rails tutorial they come out on the other side highly productive. I
usually have people on my team do this on their own time and they usually
finish within the first two weeks of work.

What I will say is that the implicit, convention over configuration approach
of rails means you really do have to RTFM. I find that the more experienced a
developer is the more resistant they tend to be to this. But in general they
all get over it after they read the manual.

~~~
pandler
> What I will say is that the implicit, convention over configuration approach
> of rails means you really do have to RTFM.

And there you have it. Most devs I have ever worked with hardly read docs
beyond as reference material.

To be fair, effective documentation (beyond just api reference) is hard and
time consuming. I have a lot of respect for the projects that have
documentation _worth_ reading.

------
Epskampie
If you’re looking for a self-hosted blog that looks like medium I can also
recommend Ghost: [https://ghost.org](https://ghost.org)

Pretty easy to set up, quite simple and open source.

~~~
benbristow
Or just use a static site generator like Jekyll
([https://jekyllrb.com/](https://jekyllrb.com/))

~~~
ageitgey
Ghost 2.0 basically has an exact clone of the Medium editor which is important
to some people. But of course it depends on how you prefer to write.

------
BI440ZX
Is there any reason why devs choose elasticsearch to implement basic site
search functionality when Postgres full text search functionality would be
sufficient?

Real question, because introducing another dependency like elastic over
postgresql seems overkill.

~~~
petepete
I implemented full text search in Rails with a PostgreSQL the other day and it
was very straightforward. I used the pg_search gem but rolling my own query
wouldn't have been too difficult. The best part is I can simply merge my
search scope into the usual record-displaying eager loading Rails code and
everything just works.

------
gt5050
OP! Nice of you to ship this. We need more of editors and self publishing
platforms. I tried creating an editor a few years ago at my last job [1]. It
is really hard to get _all things_ correct when implementing your editor, with
all quirks that contendeditable has.

[1]([http://hindi.yourstory.com/editor](http://hindi.yourstory.com/editor))

------
pankajdoharey
Rails isnt very intriguing in 2018, atleast for the minds that seek novelty. A
Blog Engine in Rails in 2018 is like, A Website written in Java in 1999. If
you are someone who is re-visiting Rails after a few yrs, you realise they
haven't learnt anything, they are still creating breaking changes entire API
rewrites, new methods that do the same stuff that old ones did, but atleast
makes it sound new. Mostly vanity changes.

~~~
tim333
There have been some improvements like adding instant messaging and webpack.
Here's the end of DHHs 2018 keynote:

>Let's continue to compress the concepts that are worth keeping, reject the
ones that aren't, broaden the base of people who can actually have a chance to
write this software that's eating the world, such that the software that we
end up with is software the benefits the world.

I think that's what's interesting - reducing the technical complexity to allow
more focus on building things that are interesting in the real world.

------
phodo
What is the modern, best practice for * quickly * integrating rails with
python based ML like scikit learn or keras for an mvp?

~~~
tim333
Not sure about best but there's this [https://www.practicalai.io/using-scikit-
learn-machine-learni...](https://www.practicalai.io/using-scikit-learn-
machine-learning-library-in-ruby-using-pycall/)

------
Beefin
Ctrl + f “flask” no results - what gives

------
bdcravens
Looks to just be an implemented instance of Stories. Github is here:

[https://github.com/hibiken/stories](https://github.com/hibiken/stories)

Project appears stale, unless someone else has picked up the development.

~~~
sctb
Thanks. Since the submission seems to be intended to be about the platform
itself, we've updated the link from [https://dante-
stories.herokuapp.com/](https://dante-stories.herokuapp.com/).

~~~
guu
Dante Stories appears to be a maintained fork of Stories.

[https://github.com/michelson/dante-
stories](https://github.com/michelson/dante-stories)

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed to that from
[https://github.com/hibiken/stories](https://github.com/hibiken/stories).

------
johnklos
The web site linked has very few details.

Whenever I read "Ruby on Rails", I can't help but think back to when it was
the latest fad and everyone was playing with it, but then every single project
would break whenever any of the 82 dependencies needed to be updated due to
security issues.

Since this site has no details, I've lost interest since I have no intention
of revisiting that shitshow without someone telling me it's somehow different,
that the dependency nightmare is now fixed. Pretty or not, projects which
require significant energy to just keep up with security updates aren't worth
it.

~~~
erokar
What would be an example of a language/framework for web development that
avoids the dependency shitshow you describe?

~~~
slig
Not OP, but it's completely possible to build a complete webapp with just two
dependencies: Python/Django and a database adaptor for PostgreSQL/MySQL.

~~~
erokar
Of course. The same is true for Rails. Realistically though, wouldn't a Django
developer -- like say a Rails developer, a C# developer or a JS developer --
usually add some convenient packages?

